# Marzocchi Valve Adapter...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hey, gente...

I need your help here.

Last night I pulled a Homer (no, no that kind of Homers) and damaged my Marzocchi Air Valve Adapter.

Anyone has one laying around that could sell to me?? I mean one you DON'T use anymore as I'll need it permanently to play with my shock settings.

Rito, don't even try to look the one that came with your fork ... Guess one is the one that I damaged... :blush:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Actually the one that came with my fork, a black one, Tacu has it. The one you fcted was given to me by 545 (the silver one if I remeber).

but.... how the hell did you manage to damage it???!!!!. Well , i asked myself the same regarding your friend´s stem..wtf¿?. Warp, not all tools are useful as hammers:thumbsup: :thumbsup: you should know better.

Tacu, please take good care of my adaptor


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Actually the one that came with my fork, a black one, Tacu has it. The one you fcted was given to me by 545 (the silver one if I remeber).
> 
> but.... how the hell did you manage to damage it???!!!!. Well , i asked myself the same regarding your friend´s stem..wtf¿?. Warp, not all tools are useful as hammers:thumbsup: :thumbsup: you should know better.
> 
> Tacu, please take good care of my adaptor


Do you remember when your Mom told you "el flojo y el mezquino siempre van por el mismo camino??

Well, instead of removing the shock to check IFP pressure, I just released it from the lower mount, supported it slightly against the rockers and inflated.

Of course, the shock slid back down with the adapter connected to it... It got bent at the tip. Nightmare to take it out but luckily, it did not snap off.

Further nightmare trying to inflate the thing... After an hour of cursing, damaging the first thread on the adapter trying to fix it and tossing the pump (my wife first was curious, then scared and later on she was ROTFLHAO) I finally got to put back 150psi there. Not quite where I wanted to, but enough for the shock to work.

I had to finally take it out, inflate, etc. Life learned lesson.

The stem?? The idiot fell off and I guess he hit a berm... the cheapo generic Giant handlebar proved to be stronger than the Vital stem...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

I have some air adapters , if you need the Marzocchi 5321038/C genuine spare part air adapter . cod 900678 , Made in Italy , I have this one .

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> I have some air adapters , if you need the Marzocchi 5321038/C genuine spare part air adapter . cod 900678 , Made in Italy , I have this one .
> 
> the last biker


That's the one I need... Let me see if I can source one locally first.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I have one or two laying around... don't worry Rito your pump and adapter are safe.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I have one or two laying around... don't worry Rito your pump and adapter are safe.


Put a price tag on it and let's see how we do for me to get it.

Thanks!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

They are worth their price in platinum you know?


----------

